# Jade <3 Mushu Commission



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

1/5 done! ;-;

But I like it =) 

For SkyeWillow <3










(( file replaced with the actual finished product...forgot he had color in his anal and dorsal now))


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Matt =D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm totally sitting here, admiring your handiwork ^_^ <3 You've totally outdone yourself!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it's super late so I figured it ought to be special...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Definitely well worth the wait. I wasn't in a rush at all, you just needed to wait for your inspiration to kick back in. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm just sad it took most of the week =/ Cuz now I'm running out of time unless I get super excited or drunk again. 

Tomorrow I work a half day cause Alan needs me, and then I do the 29g and small tank changes..should make more betta smoothie, and...well maybe tomorrow night >>

But Saturday I pick up LG's girls in Lethbridge as well as get my tattoo, so I dont know if I'll be up for art THAt night, but we'll see. Then there's Sunday =/ I dont remember ever being productive on a Sunday cuz I'm pre-rebelling against Monday


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

well, the majority of it is done, so just pace yourself with tweaking it. I'm still not in any big rush. I know you'll get to it when you can ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I need to find my brush pack that was gonna let me get away with it. =/ Darn it, I screwed my Photoshop up (srsly,watch out if you rest your wrist on the pad of your tablet -_-; funky stuff happens and all of it you'll never figure out how)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

XD funny stuff?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

nono, funky stuff. A few times when I'm not paying attention I'd swer there was a ghostin my mouse the way it flicks every where, clciking thigns, changing things...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

bwahaha! it's me. >_>
<_<


----------

